# VPN Issues with a Technicolor TG799vn v2 Router



## disteele (Aug 25, 2015)

I have a problem connecting my firm's laptop to the office VPN. I've just upgraded my Broadband to a 40Mbps fibre broadband service. This meant replacing my old router with the one provided by my Internet provider. Since the upgrade, my wife can connect to her firm's VPN but my connection fails. My firm operates two VPN connections. A basic one for email etc. and that works OK and another to enable me to map drives etc., which doesn't. Our tech guy is struggling to understand what is going wrong. If I move the laptop to another Broadband connection elsewhere, everything works fine.

I've tweaked every setting I can find. I've opened a telnet session and unbounded PPTP and IKE. I've disable the firewall and intrusion protection and nothing seems to work.:banghead:

Can anyone help because I'm loosing sleep thinking about this problem. It will not beat me but it may send me mad.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Does the tunnel establish mate/do you only have problems mapping drives?


----------



## disteele (Aug 25, 2015)

The drives do not map. I'm not sure how to tell if the tunnel is established or not. There must be an initial communication as I need to submit a login, password and a security number from a key fob. The number changes every minute. The login details are accepted but it then fails to establish the link. We use Citrix Netscaler gateway at the office end if that helps.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Hi mate, when you connect using a vpn client, you should get some confirmation that the tunnel has established (like a small padlock on anyconnect clients for example).


----------

